# Daher Sawley Packaging/Former Lace Mill, Derby - July 2008



## thompski (Jul 26, 2008)

Sawley Packaging moved into this 19th century former Lace Mill (history of the mill is limited) in 1969 and moved out in 2003, after Rolls Royce sold its shares in the company to Daher. The business is now Daher and its UK headquarters is based near to the Rolls Royce factories elsewhere in the city.

I came across the place yesterday while doing a recce of the South East Industrial area of Derby, me and Saigon_Ob had another location planned however that shall have to wait until another day 

The building has seen some minor vandalism and stripping for pipes, however overall remains in good condition - it was a fairly unexciting big empty warehouse though there was some nice features such as the boiler room and some Victorian features dotted about. 

Anyway enough of my ramblings on with the photos.....

The boiler....






The former home of Mr Sink and his friends





In one of the basement areas... some fuse boxes





Boiler house piping





Saigon_Ob wasn't impressed by the replacement for his transit....





The crane....





I often forget or take really crap outside shots.... this is one such example....





Into the next building.... the staircase





View to the main road....





Photocopier





And another staircase, lit using a torch off my airsoft gun


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fairly 'un-chavved' so far, sure the scrap metal fairies will be along at some point
like the Transit replacement pic!


----------



## thompski (Jul 26, 2008)

Unfortunately there is evidence to suggest the 'scrap fairies' and chavs (those infamous three letters 'CLF' were written in the dust of the red vehicle) had been in, Kaputnik... thankfully the difficult access meant it wasn't as bad as previous explores.

What's bugging me is the historical side of things as this area was once inhabited by the Derby Canal, Royal Crown Derby and a Munitions factory to name but a few


----------



## The Pirate (Jul 26, 2008)

This was quite an interesting explore as there were quite a few different places to explore and we managed to lose eachother twice !

It`s a massive place but mostly just empty wherehouse.

I didn`t take many pics and the ones i did take were not much good i only used my works camera... but as my bonus has now arrived i am in the process of getting a big boys camera !! 
Anyway here`s some of mine..

The beams in all the biulding were great things.





One of the wherehouse rooms





fish !!





An office wiew of the wherehouseing





Some shelf storage area










And then it all got rather too dark for my camera !!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 26, 2008)

Really enjoyed seeing this site and your photos, chaps. Good stuff! 
I was just thinking...I don't know if anyone else has these same thoughts, but some places feel friendly and warm whereas a similar kind of building can feel quite the opposite. This one feels open and welcoming and a place I'd very much like to have a wander in. Perhaps it was a happy workplace to be at!


----------



## no1rich (Jul 26, 2008)

Love the Transit replacement vehicle


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 26, 2008)

The transit replacement would be a cool vehicle. Just like in the chocolate advert at the airport. 
One thing that caught my eye was the old framework, the wooden one, in the roofspace. I remember we had something very similar at my first school - it was a victorian building.
I know what you mean FoxyLady - some of the buildings we have seen lately have had a "warm and welcome" feeling to them. Just can't put my finger on why though!


----------



## johno23 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well done guys,I worked there for about a year around 97 and its good to see the place in a different state.
some good shots there too


----------



## tarboat (Jul 26, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Really enjoyed seeing this site and your photos, chaps. Good stuff!
> I was just thinking...I don't know if anyone else has these same thoughts, but some places feel friendly and warm whereas a similar kind of building can feel quite the opposite. This one feels open and welcoming and a place I'd very much like to have a wander in. Perhaps it was a happy workplace to be at!



My thoughts entirely. Saigon Ob: I really like images 2, 4 and 5.


----------



## The Pirate (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanx...

yeah i actually commented to Thompski that i really liked the lighting a feel of some of the places we went to in there... but unfortunately my camera didn`t do those later places justice as it just cant` cope with low light areas...


but watch this space as i am on the hunt now.


----------



## rich3294 (Oct 6, 2021)

Wow I came across this by accident. I used to work on this site (Daher Sawley) and some of those pictures brought back some good memories. thank you


----------

